# Game Changers



## Rob Fisher (30/11/17)

Over our vaping journey there have been a few game changers... what vaping goodies do you consider as Game Changers?

I'll start with the Aspire Nautilus... it certainly changed the game!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 7 | Winner 3


----------



## skola (30/11/17)

Great thread oom.. 

I started with a Nautilus and it set the bar for my vaping journey.. 

I hope I am not jumping the gun with this one.. 
When a RBA sets the standard for 100's of RBA's to come in the future, you know it's a game changer!! 

Velocity RDA V1

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

Nice thread Rob!

I'm going to go with the Subtank Mini (of course I would )







The first tank to offer commercial coils AND a rebuildable option! This was my first sub-ohm tank for this exact reason. I could try and learn to build my own coils, and no fear of failing because I could just pop in a commercial coil if I did! The pre-built coils also came in 1.2ohm and 0.5ohm options. I remember thinking when I first tried a 0.5 coil how it made soooooo much vapour I would only ever use it outside! (Oh how times have changed!)

A killer tank in it's time, and it still holds ground today as me and a lot of others still use it on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 15 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (30/11/17)

For me, my first Reos with RM2s. August 2013.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/11/17)

Going a little further back was the Kanger Protank 3... for me this was what really secured me never smoking again! Version 2 was cool but this one just looked so modern and worked really well for me!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 7


----------



## Gizmo (30/11/17)

Umm for me when I really started to love vaping was when the 

Firstly the MVP Box Mod. What a machine this was






Then the first proper sub-ohm tank Aspire Atlantis 






Followed closely by the Subox Mini Kit

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (30/11/17)

What got me off a 60 a day stinky habit within a week was the Mothership, one of the first VV and replaceable battery mods - it had two settings! With the Protank (think it was the 2nd version) and 36 mg nic.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

Gizmo said:


> Umm for me when I really started to love vaping was when the
> 
> Firstly the MVP Box Mod. What a machine this was
> 
> ...


Lol! That MVP box looks like an old Nokia 5110!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rafique (30/11/17)

introduced my to building 




introduced me to sub ohm




Introduced me to massive clouds






Everything after these introduced me to bankruptcy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## skola (30/11/17)

Keeping on my RDA game changers.. 

The Derringer RDA by Praxis Vapors. Every Flavour Chasers dream at the time..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL (30/11/17)

The DNA version was game changing for me, battery life you never have to worry about, accurate power, pretty compact for what it is, the shape fits perfectly in your hand. Still using mine since late 2015

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Going a little further back was the Kanger Protank 3... for me this was what really secured me never smoking again! Version 2 was cool but this one just looked so modern and worked really well for me!
> View attachment 114878


totally agree
I still have one lying around at home somewhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Nice thread Rob!
> 
> I'm going to go with the Subtank Mini (of course I would )
> 
> ...


I second that. Its the tank that made me transition from stock coils to rebuilding. The Kanger mods were crap, but this baby gave me warm fuzzy feelings

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/11/17)

This was also a game changer for me. After having twisp pens fail on me over and over again, i almost gave up on vaping. This Mega changed all that

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## daniel craig (30/11/17)

>Subtank Mini With Trinity Glass
>Derringer RDA
>Velocity RDA
>Protank
>Nautilus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NaZa05 (30/11/17)

Nautilus and iStick 20 was my game changer. 12mg juice at 12w. Oh how I miss those days where 120ml of juice was more than enough for the month

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> This was also a game changer for me. After having twisp pens fail on me over and over again, i almost gave up on vaping. This Mega changed all that
> 
> View attachment 114891


Oooh nice! I started off on the EVOD Megas (I think they were), and they weren't cheap when I got them either! I can still remember that icy-cold drip tip fusing to my lips in the winter!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF (30/11/17)

My first game changer would have to be my first Reos, RM2 and OL16



Then on the DIY front, mixing with pre-blends was a game changer of note.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL (30/11/17)

Andre said:


> For me, my first Reos with RM2s. August 2013.


I'm actually quite shocked this wasn't @Rob Fisher 's #1 pick, I recall many many many many many many many many many threads about how awesome they were.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/11/17)

VandaL said:


> I'm actually quite shocked this wasn't @Rob Fisher 's #1 pick, I recall many many many many many many many many many threads about how awesome they were.



@VandaL the Nautilus and ProTanks were before my REO and I knew there would be a few Reonauts coming out of the woodwork and that the REO's place in vaping history would be assured!

My first HE Tank was the Russian 91% and I still have it on top of a Sigelei 20W!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/11/17)

The old and the new! Both game changers and for me especially the Skyline which I still consider to be the best RTA on earth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/11/17)

Dont forget about the mods ey - since all the atties have been mentioned

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Neal (30/11/17)

Has to be Sub box and sub tank mini for me. Still running 2 x STMs after all these years, and have passed on around 5 complete set ups to friends and family with great success. Having said this it seems Kangertech have lost their way recently. Still running dripbox 60 however so Kangertech have done me a great service, hats off to them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (30/11/17)

VandaL said:


> The DNA version was game changing for me, battery life you never have to worry about, accurate power, pretty compact for what it is, the shape fits perfectly in your hand. Still using mine since late 2015


Oi that's my photo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (30/11/17)

The Subox Mini kit was what got me started, but the Hadaly was what changed it up for me. Then I became a flavour junkie. 

After that it was my Reo which got me into squonking and it's been about a year now of nothing else.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (30/11/17)

As I read through your posts, I agree on everything, and suddenly realised, the biggest game changer in my vaping journey is..........

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 10 | Winner 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/12/17)

@Petrus - that is a true story indeed. But here are the game changers for my relatively short journey : 1. Smok Alien - from smoking to vaping. 2. Serpent SMM - from stock coils to building. 3. VT Inbox - introduction to Sqounking. 4. SXK BB - opened up a whole new world for me. Looking back to April this year when I started vaping, till now, those are some of the game changers that led me to where I am now. This is realy taking shape. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Oh wow, @Rob Fisher - this is an epic thread!
Five stars

I have several pieces of equipment that changed things for me - some of them are still in use today!!
Will see what I can find and post it when I get a chance

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

The mighty *Innokin MVP2* is one of the most reliable regulated mods I have had.

I got a second one because I was so happy with it. It's only 11 Watts but has a 4,400 mah battery so it lasts for days on a low power high nic MTL setup.

This mod is so reliable that both of them have been in daily use for about 3.5 years after getting them. The last 2 years or so they were annexed by my wife as her daily drivers.

Took this photo this morning.

What a legendary device. Rock solid and dependable. (I will talk about the Evod on top in a separate post)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (1/12/17)

I entered my vaping journey with a Twisp, and was on and off stinkies, so I stumbled across this forum (Ecigsssa). Immediately I started to investigate, and what trigger me was the coil building. @Silver convinced me to getting a Kangertech Subbox Mini Kit, and boom, stinkies gone. Then I stated to read on the Reo pages, need I say more. @Andre , my mentor helped me to get hold off a Reo, the last white SL/LP Grand at Vapour Mountain. Needless to say me and @Rob Fisher , started getting along so well, at that time I thought he was the Vaping god, aka Reo Master. The rest is history to all my forum members/friends will know, I LOVE SQUONKING.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/12/17)

My apologies for being boring by adding to the long list of Kangertech Toptank Mini users who found this RTA to be their game changer.
Whilst the RTA itself was/is a masterpiece what was really the game changer for me was the RBA Coil Head.
Most of us now use the RBA Plus, however, the original was the game changer. This was where I started coil building. Look closely at the build decks of many of the "modern" RTAs. They are often very similar to the Toptank Mini RBA coil head (deck).
Not bad for a Chinese product ! 
My others would be.... the EVOD (I still have a few) Hadaly and Skyline.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

This post is dedicated to a very special atty for me.

The humble yet mighty *Kangertech Evod1*. With a stock standard 1.8 ohm silica coil.






Have used this atty daily for about 3 years. It's my morning MTL companion and my portable vape that goes with me everywhere.

Have it on the istick20 and firing at only 6 watts. So it needs a strong juice to give a decent vape.

My juice of choice in this atty is Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze 18mg with 6-8 drops of extra menthol concentrate added per tankful.

I find the silica coil brings out the slight sourness in the juice which I like so much.

Incredibly reliable and has never leaked on me unless I did something wrong which has happened maybe twice in 3 years. This is my ultra dependable vape and the best part is that if it breaks it's relatively inexpensive to replace. Am on my third one so far.

I love my Evod1 for mild Fruity Menthol MTL vapes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## kev mac (2/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Over our vaping journey there have been a few game changers... what vaping goodies do you consider as Game Changers?
> 
> I'll start with the Aspire Nautilus... it certainly changed the game!
> View attachment 114876


I have no pics but I'll say the SX Mini and the Wismec RX200 as it was a harbinger to the watts race.
Though I'd be remiss if I didn't mention my Kanger ego topped with an Aspire K1,I was in vape heaven coming off of cig- A- likes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (2/12/17)

Silver said:


> This post is dedicated to a very special atty for me.
> 
> The humble yet mighty *Kangertech Evod1*. With a stock standard 1.8 ohm silica coil.
> 
> ...


As you've attested vapers had to be more creative to get that perfect vape in the olden days. Maybe things have gotten too easy for us now.The hardest thing is the multitude of choices we have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (2/12/17)

kev mac said:


> As you've attested vapers had to be more creative to get that perfect vape in the olden days. Maybe things have gotten too easy for us now.The hardest thing is the multitude of choices we have.


@kev mac, the olden days being 30 months ago? LOL

You are right though, feels so long ago. Been in the game exactly two years next Monday but it feels sooo much longer.

Game Changers:
Aspire nautilus, first real tank.
Kanger topbox with Sub Tank Mini, first real, real tank and mod (VW! High Tech) and intro to coil building.
VTC Mini, hitting the big time! 75 W with TC.
Obs Crius, dual coil RTA.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

Ok next game changer for me

*Reo/RM2*






Got this in May14. Has been in daily use since. This changed the game for me with regard to strong tobacco mouth to lung.

The flavour and throat hit for me is just perfect. Has pretty much had Blackbird in it for the whole time.

Perfect draw tightness for me with the stock RM2 airhole. And gorgeous rich flavour. With my 29g paracoil the vape is instant and crisp.

Have tried several other MTL options but none do as much justice to the strong tobaccoes as this.

As for the Reo, well it hasn't given me any problems so I am happy.

This setup I call Thumper aka Reo Black. And I use it every morning with coffee and on the odd occasion when I need a strong nic vape.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

Next up on my game changers is the *eLeaf Lemo1*






This changed the game for me with regard to pinprick sharp strawberry menthol flavour.

It has such a delicate pure flavour. Crystal clear.... and _razor_ sharp. Perfect for me for my Vapour Mountain Strawberry and menthol concentrate "blend".

I have tried several other setups and some get close but none deliver the same kind of taste.

I just recoiled and rewicked it now, hence this post. Amazed at the sharpness in the flavour every time it gets pitstopped, which is not often 

It's a low power restricted lung vape. Toward the end of longer drags I get a pleasing menthol singe of the throat.

I suppose the flavour comes from its Kayfun type design and shape of chimney. Despite trying several drip tips the stock long thin one is the best.

Took a while to get the wicking right and it's not very forgiving. But thanks to @BumbleBee back in the day and a bit of effort and patience it is now easy. Rayon wick used because it enhances the menthol.

This is my 'computer vape'. I never tire of the juice and the large juice capacity lasts a long time. No need to squonk. Just grab, press and vape. Not too much Vapour so I can see the screen 

It's been paired with the trusty Sig100 plus since the start. And that too is a heck of a mod. The best part is its large fire button. Hasn't missed a beat since I got it. The best fire button on any regulated mod I've used.

This is for me the perfect mindless vaping desk setup. Long may it continue....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## DaveH (3/12/17)

What I thought would be a real 'game changer' was ceramic coils alas they didn't seem to quite make it. C'est la vie.

Dave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/17)

Another real Game Changer for me has been the Billet Box... I am never ever without a BB! Best out and about device ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another real Game Changer for me has been the Billet Box... I am never ever without a BB! Best out and about device ever!
> View attachment 115175



The Billet Box is certainly a brilliant portable vaping solution!
Super BBs you have Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/12/17)

The Reload RTA for me is the holy grail when it comes to dual coil flavor. Better than most RDAs for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Ozeran (4/12/17)

3D printed. Solid construction. Good electronics. Lightweight. Moderate priced. Battery Mods. They give newbies a chance to experience the hobby. Without breaking the bank. Also a must for any collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/12/17)

This forum, opened up a lot of knowledge and exposure to vaping in general to me, without it I'd still be on twisp or back to cigarettes. 

Vape hardware changes so much and they recycle old ideas on a quicker turn around than hollywood, that I honestly can't even care anymore, nor does anything stick out as having changed vaping for me.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (8/12/17)

With a history shrouded in the Vapes of time, this original eGo design marked the start of a hugely popular format that spawned many versions, products or clones (whichever way you want to look at it). I think it had a huge impact on the industry and I think many can attribute it to getting into vaping in the first place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/12/17)

@Mic Lazzari I second your views about the eGo products. Good or bad they stopped me from smoking after 35 years. For that, I am eternally grateful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (8/12/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> This forum, opened up a lot of knowledge and exposure to vaping in general to me, without it I'd still be on twisp or back to cigarettes.
> 
> Vape hardware changes so much and they recycle old ideas on a quicker turn around than hollywood, that I honestly can't even care anymore, nor does anything stick out as having changed vaping for me.


But you found the love of your life here on the forum... @Stosta. Not to mention you have had the privilege of meeting me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (9/12/17)

*Reo Mini / RM2*

This little guy was also a big game changer for me for its portability and feel in the hand.


Incredible mouth to lung vape.
Portable.
And one of the best feels in the hand of the setups ive had. It just feels so comfortable.






Has accompanied me on many business trips and holidays. Not a sausage of a problem in several years.

I used to vape VM Choc Mint with some coffee concentrate drops. What a glorious dependable vape on the go. It kept me going for a long time.

My batteries got old so it got benched. But it's back in action now with new purple Efests. A bit limited given the small 18500 battery so I have upped the nic and it will now be a pocket occasional high nic toot. Suits it well also given the lower juicy capacity.

What a device this has been. Huge respect for the little Reo Mini and RM2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/12/17)

In my 4 or so years of vaping the following really stood out for me. 

*The mod: *

When the RX200 came out it was the first three battery mod my friends and I knew about. If you had one it immediately pulled attention and everyone knew you were serious about vaping. I have my 200s for quite some time and I don't think I'd ever get rid of it. 

*The tank:* 

When subohm vaping took took SA by storm a lot of my friends went out and bought Kangertech Subox Minis, when I took a chance and opted for an Aspire Atlantis V2 instead it was on another level. (According to my mates and I) the flavour, clouds and overall usability of the tank was unrivaled. I still have it and my wife uses it on the odd occasion.

*The E-liquid:*

At a time where there were less than 50 different e-liquids to choose from I found one that was one of the greatest juices ever made; One Hit Wonder Muffin Man. Anything after a tank of that just tasted bland and muted. I just wish I could find the damn thing locally again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (14/12/17)

for me its present day.

Not so much, the limitless itself, but Nic salt pod systems.

It changed the way I vape for good.


----------



## KZOR (15/12/17)

I would have to go for the following because they all played such a huge role in getting me to where i am today ....... 

*Cotton* - CB V2 : Fails to disappoint as a all-rounder
*RDA* - 22mm Single coils with Hadaly leading the pack
- 24mm Dual coils : OG, Reload and Tokugawa
*Mods* - Squonkers regulated : Therion 75W and the Gbox 100W
- Normal regulated : Evic VTC Mini, Epetite, R150, HCigar Vt75D and the Sig213
*Vendor* - Black Vapour, Throat Punch, Juicy Joes and The Vape Guy : based on range, HONESTY, prices, communication and customer interest.
*Forum* - Ecigssa
*Build* - Simple clapton and the framed staple 2x28ga bordering 6x0.3 ribbons and claptoned with 38ga : SS or Nichr80
*Battery* - LG HG2


----------



## Hakhan (15/12/17)

Eleaf Pico 75, got me of the cigs, the abuse this device has been through and it still keeps working. Still the most pocket friendly device. Not sure if its a game changer in terms of vaping but for me personally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zandernwn (15/12/17)

And I will have to add a billet to this list.. Not because it really changed or revolutionised vaping but rsther that to. Me it was such a unique vaping experience and still is.. Its almost a must have.. If you think of the variations thst i consider to make up an complete vaping experience then you think of 
Mtl, dl... 
Mech, reg, squonk, pen 
Tank, rda, rdta
..... And the you have billet which simply is just a category by itself. 

*sad the world is seemingly moved on from billets.... I will never be

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (26/12/17)

The Itaste VTR

It was piffed to me by @devdev, had a small electrical problem. After fixing it, it opened my eyes to the whole new world of regulated. A tank in full glory

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/12/17)

kimbo said:


> The Itaste VTR
> 
> It was piffed to me by @devdev, had a small electrical problem. After fixing it, it opened my eyes to the whole new world of regulated. A tank in full glory
> 
> View attachment 117368


Very interesting. This is the 1st time ive seen this setup. Its like a AIO before AIO became a thing


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

kimbo said:


> The Itaste VTR
> 
> It was piffed to me by @devdev, had a small electrical problem. After fixing it, it opened my eyes to the whole new world of regulated. A tank in full glory
> 
> View attachment 117368



Brings back fond memories @kimbo - i remember that
The VTR had quite a following
Was a sturdy thing, built like a tank and was heavy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KB_314 (29/12/17)

Depending on when you started vaping, certain devices are going to make it onto everyone’s list. Excuse the repetition. The game changers for me have been:

Itazte VV/VW
Vision Spinner 2 VV
Protank Mini 3
Aspire Nautilus Mini
Provari 3
Kayfun 4 (Tobeco)
ZNA 50 (Cloupor)
Aspire Atlantis V1 (only because it slightly pre-dated the Subtank Mini)
Velocity RDA (Tobeco)
SMPL Mech (AMOD)
Goblin RTA V2
Reo Grand with Cyclone
Vaporshark DNA40
Reuleaux DNA200

I’ve had some great devices since the Reuleaux, but those were each milestone devices in one way or another. Can’t think of another bit of gear in my arsenal since then that represented something new.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephanus Kotze (30/12/17)

V8 Stick changed my game and got me off a >30 year cigarette addiction. Still use my Big Baby Tank with RBA together with other recent additions. 
Still a Newbie and learning every day, but mostly based on reviews; for me, these are contenders - Sherman RTA and Entheon V2 RDA (which I've got incoming, woohoo!) and still on the hunt for Nextasis RTA and a Rampage RDA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## De_Stroyer (2/1/18)

I'll throw an unpopular opinion in here,
Twisp, Without them i don't think so many people would've gotten into vaping,
It put me on the path to enlightenment

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stephanus Kotze (2/1/18)

Is this a Game Changer?
Maybe too soon to tell, but I suspect we'll start seeing more variants to the NCR RDA and developments on this technology and might be perfect solution to beginners that don't want or know how to coil and wick their own RDA's etc. This should expand the current sub-ohm atomiser offering to the market and may be perfect balance for beginners and seasoned wickers... ?


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

De_Stroyer said:


> I'll throw an unpopular opinion in here,
> Twisp, Without them i don't think so many people would've gotten into vaping,
> It put me on the path to enlightenment



Couldmt agree with you more @De_Stroyer 
Twisp got me off the stinkies in Oct13 with the Clearo1 
It required a bit of determination but it worked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (18/1/18)

seeing that you put it like that...twisp cue only thing that could break my habit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (18/1/18)

For me it was the OBS engine. Not for any other reason than a totally leak proof system.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (29/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Over our vaping journey there have been a few game changers... what vaping goodies do you consider as Game Changers?
> 
> I'll start with the Aspire Nautilus... it certainly changed the game!
> View attachment 114876


The past year has seen many game changers and new innovations which really changed the market. Mods such as the voopoo drag became a hit as it was affordable as well as a very reliable mod. Squonkers were also game changers. We've has a great year of vaping last year. I wonder what's in store for us this year !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (29/1/18)

As expected, we’re seeing more and more closed system and refillable compact pod devices...I like that, an easier alternative for smokers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foxdroft (9/2/18)

Yeah a game changer for me has to be a rda that has almost a cult like following very easy to build yet kicks the flavour. I was struggling to get decent flavout out of some of the devices until I tried the Goons haha. Im in love with my goon lp though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

